# Joining the club no one wants to be a member of...



## LiamsMommy31905 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi ladies.

Just wanted to introduce myself as the newest member of the miscarriage club. I'm Leah, wife to Colin, and mommy to Liam. I suffered a miscarriage on Christmas morning. It took us months and months to achieve this pregnancy and I went through absolute hell trying to get pregnant...so to hear that our pregnancy was no longer viable on the most magical day of the year was just heartbreaking.

I've run the gamut of emotions - grief, anger, depression, etc. DH has been absolutely amazing throughout this whole process and I think ultimately this loss has made us stronger as a couple and has not dampened our spirit to try again to expand our family.

This morning we saw via ultrasound that the gestational sac and fetal pole (I was only 5w3d, but the pain of the loss is still the same) was essentially absorbing itself, however, I still have yet to bleed. My RE told us we can attempt another IUI as soon as my hCG levels drop to 0 and I resume a normal cycle.

Anyway, I wish that none of us had to become members of this club...but I am hoping to connect with other moms who are feeling the same grief as we are.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

-Angela


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. Christmas morning, of all mornings, I'm so sorry. I hope you will find peace and healing.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I am so sorry mama









I wish you strength and healing.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss.









The timing makes it even harder too.









Wishing you strength, healing, and peace.


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

No one wants to be a member or that anyone else should become one, but when you need this "club" it is sure a sweet, caring place. I hope it and whatever else you choose to do helps with your process.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

Mama

I am so sorry







Chrsitmas losses really suck


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I am so so sorry. We were in the same DDC together. What a difficult day for it to happen to. I wish you peace.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

i am so sorry for your loss. you'll find great support here, though, and it's not a club any of us want to be in but it does help to know others are going thru, have made it thru or are dealing with the issues you are. take care


----------



## Megan_in_Holland (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, mama. I just "joined the club" too, as of yesterday evening... I know pregnancy loss always hurts, no matter when it happens, but it sure is tough during the holiday season, when everyone else is so cheerful and hopeful.









I understand, too, how you must be feeling after going through so much to get pregnant and then having your dreams shattered. Our journey hasn't been as arduous as yours, but thanks to my PCOS and anovulation, DH and I have been through so many blood tests, trips back and forth to the hospital, ultrasounds, religiously charting my temps in the hopes of finally seeing the longed-for ovulation, etc.... When we wound up beating the odds and getting pregnant, we felt like we had won the lottery. I just feel this bone-deep weariness now at the thought of returning to the world of Clomid, charting, and the whole medical circus once again...







: But you know, if that's what it takes, so be it. As trite as it sounds, we are strong women, and we're going to get through this. We have a community of other strong, caring mamas around us, and we will all support each other through these times and hopefully share in each others' joy in the not-too-distant future...

Wishing you lots of strength and healing... You can always PM me if you need to talk.


----------



## guitarmama (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Liamsmommy (and Megan in Holland) I was in your DDC and now am in this club with you. My SIL said something to me that gave me an interesting perspective on things. She told me that her mom had mc'ed a few mos before she became pg w/ my SIL. If it hadn't been for that mc, then my SIL (who is and awsome person) wouldn't be here. Everything happens for a reason. All we can do now is be thankful for what we have, have hope for the future, and know that we are not alone in this.
Strength to you!


----------

